# Cherry smoked deer heart



## crazymoon (Nov 12, 2020)

This is my favorite method for a deer heart,trim the majority of the fat off.







Roll in any rub you desire, I used a Weber  hot/sweet rub after rubbing with olive oil .





Smoked in cherry wood chips at 225*-250* for close to 4 hours





I usually have one or two hot slices and then let cool for a cheese/cracker combo but I ate 1/2 of it right out of the smoker with a cold beer ,delicious !!! Thanks for looking. CM


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 12, 2020)

Best meat on a deer, mmmmmm!
Dammit man, I can almost taste it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 12, 2020)

Yum!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm with chili! Damn that looks awesome!

Ryan


----------



## checkdude (Nov 12, 2020)

Darn looks good,! No deer this year but I bet I could use beef. It's worth a try. Will be smoking pork hocks on Sunday so 1 beef heart will go on after. Just have to decide on a rub.


----------



## tag0401 (Nov 12, 2020)

Nice!!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 12, 2020)

YEAP!! Looks good!!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks good. What IT did you take it to?


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks juicy!! I’ve never tried deer heart or any heart for that matter. What’s its taste and texture like?


----------



## doongie (Nov 12, 2020)

I did one last year, turned out excellent.  Haven’t yet tried beef or pork like I wanted to.  Looking forward to another one or two hearts this season.






						Smoked Venison Heart
					

A friend of mine likes the heart, so whenever I get a deer I save it for him.  This year he picked up the first one within hours, it was still warm.  He cuts them in to small chunks and pan fries them in butter.  He’s always said they are tough, but that’s why they cut them small.  We got a...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## disco (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks so good! Big like!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 13, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Looks good. What IT did you take it to?


Adam, I quit using a probe as I was missing the meat and putting it in the chamber and getting  false readings.Some hearts I do around 3 hours at 250 and they are medium rare ,this one was about four and is medium.



jcam222 said:


> Looks juicy!! I’ve never tried deer heart or any heart for that matter. What’s its taste and texture like?


JC, The higher the temp and the longer it is in the smoker will make the outside a bit chewy but the middle is like a good steak.  The whole heart is delicious.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2020)

Awesome Looking Deer Heart, CM!!!
Nice Job!
Like.
We always tried to consume the Heart the night of the Kill, or as close as Possible.
Unless of course some Non-Thinking Daniel Boone blew the heart into pieces!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 13, 2020)

Never had one, but it sure looks good!!!!!
Al


----------

